# mtp (Player) device Schreibrechte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe mir den Samsung YP-Q1 MP3 Player zugelegt. 

http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_main.aspx?guid=eedbdcb3-d821-4a7d-91c2-2f5ffa4d892e

Habe das Gerät lange nicht mehr benutzt. Ich kann den Player über kde Geräteüberwachung -> in Doplphin öffnen, habe aber keinen Schreibzugriff.

```
camera:/MTP Device@usb:001,008/
```

camera ???

/etc/udev/rules.d/65-mtp.rules existieren bei mir nicht mehr.

???

sys-fs/udev-164-r2

media-libs/libmtp-1.0.6

kde-4.6.4

----------

